# SSD 32 GB groß genug??



## shooot3r (1. Juli 2010)

*SSD 32 GB groß genug??*

Hallo, meine frage ist ob eine 32 GB SSD festplatte groß genug ist um sie als Festplatte nur für windows zu nutzen. Spiele und programme würde ich auf eien andere festplatte machen.

mfg


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*

Welches Windows?   

Aber unabhängig davon ja. Selbst für das größte Windows würde der Platz locker reichen.


----------



## shooot3r (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*

danke für die schnelle antwort. windows 7 ulitmate mit 64 bit.

mfg


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*

In den Systemvoraussetzung bei Amazon  steht daß die 64 GB Ultimate Version 20 GB Festplattenspeicher braucht. Also solltest Du mit 32 locker auskommen.


----------



## Onlinestate (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*

Das Problem ist nur, dass mit jedem Update und jeder Installation der Windowsordner größer wird. Der Sxs-Ordner kann auch ganz schön groß werden auf Dauer. Allein der Windows Ordner ist bei mir 15GB ohne den ganzen Rest. Wenn man sowas wie Ruhezustand macht, legt er ja auch noch eine Kopie des RAM an, was je nach Größe auch 8GB sein können.
Ich würd trotzdem sagen, dass es reicht. Zur Not kannst du die Eigenen Dateien und Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere Festplatte verlagen, wobei gerade Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD natürlich Sinn macht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*

Ich hab mit den ganzen vesteckten Dateien unter vista locker meine 30GB, von denen ich sagen kann, dass das KEINE Daten sind, die auch auch auf anderen laufwerken unterbringen kann. 32GB is also eventuell was knapp, viele Spiele speichern auch Stur auf C: Spielstände usw. ab.


----------



## fiumpf (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*



Herbboy schrieb:


> 32GB is also eventuell was knapp, viele Spiele speichern auch Stur auf C: Spielstände usw. ab.


Viele vergessen die Auslagerungsdatei, Updates, den Ruhezustand, die Systemwiederherstellung, Speicherpunkte, Tempordner, Spielstände, ....

Vor allem unter Windows 7 mit aktivierten automatischen Updates wünscht du dir in ein paar Monaten mehr Platz, srsly! Und selbst die 32 GB nicht ganz voll werden: Defragmentieren geht auch schneller mit mehr freiem Speicherplatz.


----------



## IXS (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 32GB is also eventuell was knapp, viele Spiele speichern auch Stur auf C: Spielstände usw. ab.
> ...



Sollte man alles auf die "mechanische" Festplatte umleiten.

In der 64 Bit Zeit könnte man aber auch noch andere Dinge machen. 
Man könnte z.B. statt 4GB 16GB RAM  einbauen und die Auslagerung komplett abschalten. Dienste wie "Superfetch" werden dann auch obsolet.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: SSD 32 GB groß genug??*



IXS schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy schrieb:
> ...


Warum sollte ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine normale Festplatte umleiten? Damit geht doch der Effekt der hohen Lese- & Schreibrate verloren.

Defragmentieren per Hand sollte man auch tunlichst vermeiden, haben doch die meisten ( alle? ) SSDs dafür eigene Routinen, die allerdings nur dann funktionieren, wenn genug freier Speicher vorhanden ist.

Nicht ohne Grund empfehlen die Hersteller 10-20% Platz immer frei zu lassen.



> In der 64 Bit Zeit könnte man aber auch noch andere Dinge machen.
> Man könnte z.B. statt 4GB 16GB RAM  einbauen und die Auslagerung komplett abschalten. Dienste wie "Superfetch" werden dann auch obsolet.


   
Könnte man machen, aber 16 GB DDR3 kosten nun auch nicht gerade wenig ... vorallem gibt es keine Planungssicherheit bei RAM Preisen, die sich sehr viel dynamischer und auch drastischer Entwickeln können als Festplattenpreise.

Ich persönlich würde mir wohl eine 64GB SSD kaufen oder eben eine 'Einsteiger' SSD mit 128GB. Erreichen nicht die Performance von normalen SSDs und schon garnicht die von Extreme SSDs, aber sie sind trotzdem schneller als handelsübliche SATA Laufwerke & vorallem leise.

Mein Projekt HTPC wird dann wohl auf einer SSD aufbauen ... mal schauen.


----------

